# recovering but what's this new feeling?



## monkey999 (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost a year ago I suffered a breakdown after enduring a lot of stress. For a month I could barely leave the house and I was constantly spaced out with really horrible anxiety symtoms and feelings of DP.

Now 11 months later I feel that I am very close to recovery, my mind has quietened down and a lot of the physical symtoms are gone.

But a few days ago something strange happened, for the first time since I got ill, I no longer felt spaced out. Instead though I almost felt the opposite, slightly wired is the best way I can think to describe it. Everything is sharp but also very intense and I am still struggling to concentrate because my brain feels tired. If before I felt like I was constantly stoned, now I feel like I am on anthetimines.

Has anyone else experienced this on the road to recovery? I am hoping that it could just be a side effect of getting back to normal that my brain has to learn to be normal again.

I would really welcome your thoughts. There are a few things I have tried out lately but not sure whether they have caused this feeling or whether it was just my time to finally get better. One was that I gave up gluten 10 days ago, the other was I tried coconut oil which made me violently sick but the new feelings started up literally hours after having this.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

monkey999 said:


> Almost a year ago I suffered a breakdown after enduring a lot of stress. For a month I could barely leave the house and I was constantly spaced out with really horrible anxiety symtoms and feelings of DP.
> 
> Now 11 months later I feel that I am very close to recovery, my mind has quietened down and a lot of the physical symtoms are gone.
> 
> ...


Well... I can't know what the cause for that is... But what you describe is something that happens everyday to me. Ill explain.

The thing is... I have insomnia as well as DPDR. So while Im totally sharp and alert (AND depersonalized) during the day, I feel that stoned feeling at night... as if I'm in a dream while im really awake; total derealization with all the hardcore 2d visuals and stuff.

So here's my thought... maybe your moving away from dr and getting more dp?


----------



## monkey999 (Aug 20, 2012)

so here's an update. I think I may have recovered. After a few days of feeling hyper I have now settled down and feel like my old self again. After 11 months I am scared to think of it too much for fear of a relapse but somehow I know that this is it.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

monkey999 said:


> so here's an update. I think I may have recovered. After a few days of feeling hyper I have now settled down and feel like my old self again. After 11 months I am scared to think of it too much for fear of a relapse but somehow I know that this is it.


congratz!!


----------

